# ISO chicken wings



## legend_018 (May 25, 2008)

I want to make a batch of those small chicken wings (the smaller the better I think) for a small crowd.

I don't want to do buffalo or hot wings.

Everytime I go to a function, somebody makes wings. Usually there either terriki or some mix of flavors. Sometimes there good and sometimes there just ok (can't taste the wonderful flavors for some reason).

Any recipes as well as tips for cooking wings that a crowd would say WOWZA can you give me the recipe Miss Mary!!!! aka legend_018


----------



## QSis (May 25, 2008)

Miss Mary, 

My mother's baked chicken wings are my very favorite over any other kind.

Dump a couple of cups of flour into a paper bag or doubled plastic bags.  Season the flour with things you like, such as seasoned salt, pepper, celery salt, poultry seasoning.  Shake the wings in the bag, a few at a time.  

Shake off excess flour and place the wings on a foiled, Pam'd cookie sheet.  Place a small piece of butter on each wing, sprinkle with a little more poultry seasoning, and a dash of paprika.  I always put a celery leaf or two on top of each piece of butter.

Bake in a 350 oven for an hour.  They turn out moist on the inside and beautifully golden and crunchy on the outside.  

I do whole wings, but if you want small, you can separate them at the joints.

Lee


----------



## legend_018 (May 25, 2008)

Lee, If I have to put them in a say tin containor or crock pot or something to server them in and they'll be on a table for awhile....will they dry out? Do I need to put them in some liquid of some kind? Or I might have to put them in some containor and keep them warm..which is why I'm thinking crock pot.


----------



## QSis (May 25, 2008)

Ohhhh, I see.  Well, they are best served immediately, while hot and crispy.  They wouldn't dry out, no, but they would cool off and the skin would lose its crunchiness. You could keep them warmer longer if you served them in a foiled tin, I guess.

So, you are looking for something different for wings in a crock, other than the standard teriaki, buffalo and bbq wings?

I'll keep looking.

Lee


----------



## legend_018 (May 25, 2008)

I wasn't thinking of cooking them in crock pot...just keeping them warm. I think.

Terriki wings are good too.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2008)

These sound good, and can be served at room temperature: Recipes : Asian Glazed Wings : Food Network HTH.


----------



## legend_018 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Jcas (May 26, 2008)

Here is a link you can download a PDF of just chicken wings recipes.


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/117689050/Ultimate_Chicken_Wing_Cookbook.pdf.html
```


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 26, 2008)

Deep fry them twice.  One time just to cook them through, then again to produce a crispy product.  Once crispy, toss them in whatever flavors you choose, Garlic and honey, BBQ Spices, BBQ sauce, Soy and chili, whatever your heart desires.


----------



## Finmar001 (May 27, 2008)

I like to cook this recipe for chicken wings, very simple and finger food.

My recipe is called "Devilled Chicken Wings"


----------



## Carlos75 (Jun 4, 2008)

I like to roast them with some crushed garlic and onion. Sprinkle over some rosemary halway through cooking - taste great hot or cold.


----------

